# galaxy tab 10.1 ics update is here



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

*the offical ics update for the galaxy tab is here!!*

*no root necessary *

*if you have root this whil unroot your device*

*how to install:*

*1:download odin http://www.sendspace.com/file/pc199x*

*2: download the firmware update*

*wifi+3g http://www.4shared.c...ml?refurl=d1url*

*wifi http://www.4shared.c...ml?refurl=d1url*

*3:hold down the power and volume down button to go in download mode press volume up and then volume up again *

*4pen odin press recovery open your firmware and pres start *

*if you get in boot loop do factory reset*

*please rate and leave comment! *

*sorry for bad english im am dutch*


----------



## cashng (Nov 23, 2011)

Alternatively, u can also visit http://www.sammobile.com for the firmware update, I used the Italy update, it works well with me while I m in Asia 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

yes but you need to sign up to dowload it


----------



## wired76 (Jun 16, 2011)

How do you actually download the firmware update? I must be missing something. 4Shared pops up but no download link??


----------



## r03n_d (Jan 18, 2012)

Is this rootable?


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

r03n_d said:


> Is this rootable?


 yes just use the honeycomb method


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

wired76 said:


> How do you actually download the firmware update? I must be missing something. 4Shared pops up but no download link??


 just press download now


----------



## smunro622 (Oct 8, 2012)

i believe i brickedd nby tablet, i get the samsung screen and a yellow exclamation mark right below the logo... I just keeps rebooting going to the logo, does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## jonny6pak (Feb 13, 2012)

smunro622 said:


> i believe i brickedd nby tablet, i get the samsung screen and a yellow exclamation mark right below the logo... I just keeps rebooting going to the logo, does anyone have suggestions?


It sounds like you might be soft-bricked. Did you get this fixed or are you still having trouble? Does ODIN recognize it?


----------

